# I got a new dwarf hamster :)



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd like to introduce my new dwarf ham, Lord Fluffington. 

I believe he is a Campbell's Dwarf with some sort of albinism. In anyone could confirm this for me I'd really appreciate it! 


He's quite the curious little man that's for sure 

I've never had a ham who will take a sand bath like this guy. I love it! 











His new home, a 20g long


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

i love, love, love, love hamsters and any type of rodent. You little guy is sooo flippen cute, i want him. Good luck


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Daw - he's so cute. Great pics. too :thumbsup:


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Cute hamster







Love the tank set up  I used to keep gerbils in a 15 gallon long with a screen lid. They also had a separate playbox in which I built them a maze out of emtpy tissue boxes and other similar sized cardboard boxes and cardboard tubes


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Soooo CUTE!! <3


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Dwarf hamsters are my favorite. I would love one someday. Yours looks awesome and the pics are great as always.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I love hamsters!! He's adorable!!


----------



## Batgirl222 (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh my sooo cute! I have a soft spot for those adorable faces! I miss having one.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I took a few more pictures tonight


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

dang so cute @[email protected]


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

I love hamsters!!!!!!!!!! I have a dwarf named 'Peanecki'. Not sure if its spelled correctly, but it's Hawaiian for peanut.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you have a picture? 

I see you're from VT! I went to UVM, and my parents live up in Planfield! 

Hello fellow Vermonter


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

No I don't have a picture...yet. I don't have Internet at my house so it's a bit of a process to get pictures of anything and post em. And idk what either of those things are...haha. I'm from southern VT. Bennington.


----------

